# 3DSperm has cum back



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

http://3dsperm.hostfree.pw/


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

I will have to manually register anybody.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh no


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh no


Join ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Hook me up!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Hook me up!


Join ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Join ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


K 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> Join ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


signed up.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll join if I can be admin or supervisor.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Dont have an email doh ;-;


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I'll join if I can be admin or supervisor.


May I Too? I'm good (kinda)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I'll join if I can be admin or supervisor.


Moderator


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Moderator


May I be mod Cherry Pi?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Luglige said:


> May I be mod Cherry Pi?


Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


YAY! My dreams have come true!



Cherry Pie said:


> Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I'm so happy 2 day



Cherry Pie said:


> Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


It's getting pretty dark on that forum Cherry give me mod quick.

To much trash.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I don't have permmision to view any page. Is this like banning? Or am I just getting an error xD


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Yes ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Will sign up on the morning


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 7, 2016)

JOINED AWATING CONFIRMATION ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> JOINED AWATING CONFIRMATION ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I'll manually do it


----------



## Ricken (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 51980
> http://3dsperm.hostfree.pw/


No verification email 2 Day...

But I dont mind waiting. I'm about to get some sleep, after using incognito mode of course ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

Ricken said:


> No verification email 2 Day...
> 
> But I dont mind waiting. I'm about to get some sleep, after using incognito mode of course ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Verified


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

I will enter your big white van for an hour for a staff position because I an a whore

No verification Email is coming in. Please change my name to nxiwng


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I will enter your big white van for an hour for a staff position because I an a whore
> 
> No verification Email is coming in. Please change my name to nxiwng


Verified and your name has been changed


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Hook me up!


Are you calling him a hooker?


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

Signed up. I want a custom mod group called sexy goddess pl0x

No email came btw


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Signed up. I want a custom mod group called sexy goddess pl0x
> 
> No email came btw


I'll see what I can do

EDIT: You're going to have to wait for Cherry Pie to go online. He's the only admin and the only one that can verify your acct


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

Where the frick is my verification email? :^)


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

@nxwing I'm still awaiting verification


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

ACTIVATE MY ACCOUNT !!
(Fucking ByetShit)

You know I only registered cos BurningDesire will be there though


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> ACTIVATE MY ACCOUNT !!
> (Fucking ByetShit)
> 
> You know I only registered cos BurningDesire will be there though


not like i wanted to join or anything desu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
b baka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Bakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

I can't do anything as I'm just a mod there. You have to wait for Cherry Pie to come online. Only thing I can do edit your titles


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)

sure, ill try joining your permanent 3ds website.


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I can't do anything as I'm just a mod there. You have to wait for Cherry Pie to come online. Only thing I can do edit your titles


then make me "Professional Cum Guzzler" ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Can we have groups for Menuhax Master Race and A9LH Undesirables?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> then make me "Professional Cum Guzzler" ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Done


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

boi he did it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> boi he did it!!!!!!!!!


Cum slave*


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Cum slave*


no no i am ver proteshional


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> no no i am ver proteshional


No. Your sole purpose in life is to be @nxwing 's cum slave


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> No. Your sole purpose in life is to be @nxwing 's cum slave


I'm a freelance worker not a slave


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

Snowdori post: 6425033 said:
			
		

> I'm a freelance worker not a slave


They make u think you're one bb


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> They make u think you're one bb


true


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

pirated xenoforo much?


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

mgrev said:


> pirated xenoforo much?


We're the Margen67 of the forum world


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

sign meh up 2 day


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes! Finally is come back!
(Can I be an Supervisor?)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

All users have been verified.


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 7, 2016)

Viny aint a mod here, but can you mod him there 2DAY? Or even an Admin would do 2DAY


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

I signed up now promote me


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I signed up now promote me


Suun™


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Suun™


How long is suun 2 day


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I signed up now promote me


Enter the van first

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Remove your pants


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Enter the van first
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Remove your pants


Done now can I be mod 2 day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Cherry Pie I need you to change my age to 18

11/19/1997 I guess I fucked up somewhere


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Done now can I be mod 2 day.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'll change it, but regarding being mod.


nxwing said:


> Enter the van first
> 
> Remove your pants


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'll change it, but regarding being mod.


I have though. You've violated me twice. I have to do it again.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I signed up now promote me


Do it or get spammed


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Do it or get spammed


Spam is cool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It'll make me do actual work


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh
Well I'll do something until you make BurningDesire high rank staff member

Also give me a position... Mod of the EOF


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 7, 2016)

Moderator or die 

Jk pls don't hurt me let me roam free or no sign up


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Oh
> Well I'll do something until you make BurningDesire high rank staff member
> 
> Also give me a position... Mod of the EOF


No eof there


TheVinAnator said:


> Moderator or die
> 
> Jk pls don't hurt me let me roam free or no sign up


Death it is then


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

The equivalent to the EOF


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> No eof there
> 
> Death it is then


Nope please I signed up for you bb 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus I have a cool name [email protected]@!

It's Margen420Blazeitsss!


----------



## nxwing (Jun 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Nope please I signed up for you bb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'll remove your warn


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 7, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I'll remove your warn


Well ripppppppppp!!!111!!!

Lmao fr tho pretty pleaaaaase lol (or Vins Cool will be banned from gbatemp HA(it's just a prank don't hate me))

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At least verify me bb


----------



## migles (Jun 7, 2016)

many helpz, can't get verification mail..
3dsperm is not cumming on me

usar name is migling btw


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

HOW LONG DO I HAVE TO WAIT


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

Verify muh account then give meh some sort of priveliges 2 DAY!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Verify muh account then give meh some sort of priveliges 2 DAY!


I need my womyen privagasssss 3 day


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

Also, make a Supervisor Member Group on that forum. The purple banners and text fit with my SMag Avatars perfectly!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Also, make a Supervisor Member Group on that forum. The purple banners and text fit with my SMag Avatars perfectly!


I'd say make a reporter but i need more powers....
Edit: And I am the reason this is a thing


----------



## migles (Jun 7, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Also, make a Supervisor Member Group on that forum. The purple banners and text fit with my SMag Avatars perfectly!


give me blue!!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 7, 2016)

I have also registered. For some reason.
Can I also be a Moderator?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2016)

It's sad because 3dsperm looks better than the dark theme on gbatemp even though it was made in like 10 minutes.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> It's sad because 3dsperm looks better than the dark theme on gbatemp even though it was made in like 10 minutes.


This is the only thing I like as well. At least we can use userstyle.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't forget I'm wherever BurningDesire is, so I'm of course there ^^


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

All users have been verified!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

I can't log in.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I can't log in.


It's up and running


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's up and running


NOW GIBE MEH MOD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> NOW GIBE MEH MOD


No weeaboos


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> No weeaboos


BUT I STARTED DIS


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> BUT I STARTED DIS


I'm the founder of 3DSperm.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm the founder of 3DSperm.


there would not be one without dah movement.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> there would not be one without dah movement.


I'll consider making you a mod.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'll consider making you a mod.


But i am entitled.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> But i am entitled.


No, you aren't.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> No, you aren't.


I am r00d 2 day. I am sawwy 2 day


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 7, 2016)

I have joined... awaiting fisting verification.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> No, you aren't.


Yes she is.
(Let's all get into the board and hack it if BurningDesire isn't promoted.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

*where
is
my
email*


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

ByetShit is to blame for where that went


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

ah well Cheery Poo can confirm it


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

I might remake the EOF sequel: GBAtrump, again


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you for verify dad !!1111!

Can I be a moderator pretty please with a cherry on top 

I have Vin in my name so I'm cool right?(see what I did there *ba dum tsh*)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Thank you for verify dad !!1111!
> 
> Can I be a moderator pretty please with a cherry on top
> 
> I have Vin in my name so I'm cool right?(see what I did there *ba dum tsh*)


No more moderators at the moment. Please Understand™.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Yes she is.
> (Let's all get into the board and hack it if BurningDesire isn't promoted.)


Bub started it tho


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

404: Post not found.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> 404: Post not found.


Try to login.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Try to login.



Lol I posted this before I checked my profile.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> No more moderators at the moment. Please Understand™.


Time for brute force


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

What is the site seriously for?

I keep thinking of it as a joke forum.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> What is the site seriously for?
> 
> I keep thinking of it as a joke forum.


Joke forum as of now


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Joke forum as of now



So I got banned from a joke forum for making jokes.

Wow. Makes total sense for me.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> So I got banned from a joke forum for making jokes.
> 
> Wow. Makes total sense for me.


3DSPerm is undergoing changes. Please understand(tm). We will try to lift it.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

Well its still growing. We're trying to make it at least /decent/ . And I was the one who set the ban. I will try to lift it


Larsenv said:


> So I got banned from a joke forum for making jokes.
> 
> Wow. Makes total sense for me.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Well its still growing. We're trying to make it at least /decent/ . And I was the one who set the ban. I will try to lift it



Why need 3DSPerm when you have GBATemp?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> Why need 3DSPerm when you have GBATemp?


3DSperm is GBAtemp without the rules.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 8, 2016)

Throw yourself under a white van Cherry Pie


Cherry Pie said:


> No weeaboos


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> 3DSperm is GBAtemp without the rules.


So ROMZ are allowed?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> So ROMZ are allowed?


Nope. No uncensored porn/hentai nd romz/warez. Only allowed in exclusive 3DSperm Staff foru


----------



## migles (Jun 8, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> It's sad because 3dsperm looks better than the dark theme on gbatemp even though it was made in like 10 minutes.


but this theme


nxwing said:


> Nope. No uncensored porn/hentai nd romz/warez. Only allowed in exclusive 3DSperm Staff foru


what what?????????????
I want to be the very staff
Like no one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To ban them is my cause

I will travel across the EOF
Searching far and wide
Each spermer to understand
The freakyness that's inside


(3dspermers gotta catch them all)
It's you and me
I know it's my destiny
3dspermers, oh, i am your worst friend
In a forum we must defend
3dspermers (gotta catch em all)
a ban so true
Our hammers will ban us through

You ban him and I'll unban her
3d-s-perm, gotta ban 'em all


here... 3dssperm staff theme song, this must grand me special staff access to special porn hentai romz area


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> 3DSperm is GBAtemp without the rules.



Then if there are no rules, then how do I get banned?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> Then if there are no rules, then how do I get banned?


I honestly have no idea


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I honestly have no idea



Thanks @MsMidnight.

I am legitimately banned as shown in the picture and all of my posts are removed.

What did I do wrong?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol I just created a new account as I couldn't even log in.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm enjoying the forum.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

Larsenv said:


> I'm enjoying the forum.


I unbanned you, just don't spam anymore.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I unbanned you, just don't spam anymore.


What? THAT'S A RULE! 


nxwing said:


> 3DSperm is GBAtemp without the rules.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> What? THAT'S A RULE!


There are some rules that must be obeyed.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> There are some rules that must be obeyed.


is eating cherry pie permitted? (see what i did there x2)


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> is eating cherry pie permitted? (see what i did there x2)


It is actually


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like a fun 'Temp clone 2 day!


Spoiler: BEHOLD MAH PIXEL DENSITY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> It is actually


Eating his mom is allowed though


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Looks like a fun 'Temp clone 2 day!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BEHOLD MAH PIXEL DENSITY
> ...


every time see ur avatar i think both velour and selkie at the same time. must be because of the ears

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> Eating his mom is allowed though


my mom is ugly.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

3many fe shits


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> 3many fe shits


HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> HOW DARE YOU!


U wot


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> 3many fe shits


...are good for you™


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> ...are good for you™


tru

I want to be Felicia but people want fan service camilla >:[


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> tru
> 
> I want to be Felicia but people want fan service camilla >:[


then be felicia!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> tru
> 
> I want to be Felicia but people want fan service camilla >:[


Fan service Felicia? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> then be felicia!








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Felicia isn't popular enough tho


SomeGamer said:


> Fan service Felicia? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

mgrev said:


> every time see ur avatar i think both velour and selkie at the same time. must be because of the ears


Good. Then I'll continue to have mixed FE avys.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Good. Then I'll continue to have mixed FE avys.


How do you even mix them


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


>


That's why I don't have a Chromecast. I wish my neighbors did though. They would never find out who did it... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> That's why I don't have a Chromecast. I wish my neighbors did though. They would never find out who did it... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Didnt answer my question tbh


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Didnt answer my question tbh


With an image editor.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> With an image editor.


Rip. Time to use extreme cropping!!!!!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Rip. Time to use extreme cropping!!!!!


Or you can hack the game itself. I sometimes do that instead.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

Are you proud of me @SomeGamer


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> View attachment 52221
> 
> Are you proud of me @SomeGamer


11/10, would copypasta again.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

rest in pepperonis


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

I STILL CAN NOT BELIEVE I AM NOT A MOD #TRIGGERED


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> rest in pepperonis



What happened to the site 2 day?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

It shut down


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> It shut down


But why?


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 8, 2016)

Rip  3dsperm 2016-2016


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> But why?


Because the gods knew i was meant to have more power.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 8, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Because the gods knew i was meant to have more power.


I was just about to ask if I could also be a mod then this happened.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I was just about to ask if I could also be a mod then this happened.


We are the fallen angles. I call being lucifer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2016)

rip in anal
2016 - 2016


----------

